# Solved: Canon printer will not scan to new PC



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I just got a new PC and installed the software for my Canon MG6120 multi-function printer on it. It connects to the PC wirelessly, and works perfectly when I print something from the PC. But when I want to scan something using the buttons on the printer, it come up what a message to "Set the PC to start scanning", which I've never seen before. If I hit Save/Forward, the only computers list are "Local (USB)" and my wife's laptop; there is no mention of my PC.

I have tried reinstalling the printer using the CD that came with it and everthing seems fine until the end when I get an error message "error occurred which files were being copied 0200 0000" followed by "Installation failed" and to Start Over. But clearly the installation did NOT fail because I can print wirelessly from both the PC and my wife's laptop. It just can't scan to my PC.

What's wrong? (Canon's support site is absolutely no help).


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Do you by chance have a hard-wired (Ethernet) AND a wireless connection? If so, try unplugging your ethernet cable and try scanning again. I had a customer with a similar problem and they had an ethernet and wifi connection at the same time, which confused the scanner/printer because the same machine had two IP addresses.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

gurutech said:


> Do you by chance have a hard-wired (Ethernet) AND a wireless connection? If so, try unplugging your ethernet cable and try scanning again. I had a customer with a similar problem and they had an ethernet and wifi connection at the same time, which confused the scanner/printer because the same machine had two IP addresses.


I do indeed have the desktop connected to the router via an Ethernet cable. I tried disconnecting the cable, rebooting and running the Canon installation program again. Same result; ends with error 0200 0000 and last screen says, "Installation failure. Network Setup could not be installed. Click [Start Over] to reexecute the installation process." . . . which produces the same result.

The mobo in this new desktop has Bluetooth and wireless built in. I disabled the loading of the Bluetooth programs at start up, rebooted and tried the installation again. Same result.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

If I am reading it correctly, that will only print over the network or wirelessly , but scan only when hardwired to a computer


> For network users, Auto Scan Mode is only available when scanning at a computer using MP Navigator EX software and selecting the 1-click feature then "save to PC".


http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/printers_multifunction/pixma_mg_series/pixma_mg6120

which is Canon's way of saying connect the device via a USB lead to a computer to use the scan or add the extra "buggy" software to do basic scan functions with it via wireless


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

dvk01 said:


> If I am reading it correctly, that will only print over the network or wirelessly, but scan only when hardwired to a computer
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/printers_multifunction/pixma_mg_series/pixma_mg6120
> 
> which is Canon's way of saying connect the device via a USB lead to a computer to use the scan or add the extra "buggy" software to do basic scan functions with it via wireless


I saw what they said. . . and I tried opening MP Navigator and selecting "Scan to PC", but get the same error message that the printer is offline or not connected. It's tough to understand what has happened here. I have been scanning documents from this printer to my PC wirelessly for 2 years using a 2008 XP machine. It may be that it doesn't work with Win 7. I say that because in the 29 years I've had a PC in the house, I've observed that MANY of M$'s "latest and greatest" versions have FEWER -- not more -- features, or no longer work with things you've had for not that many years.

FYI, given that my new PC's mobo has built-in Wi-Fi, I hooked up the antenna, connected to the router and disconnected the Ethernet cable to see if I could then scan. Didn't solve the problem; got same error messages..


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it could be that W7 expects anything using the network to either be using homegroup or it could be widows firewall blocking it


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

dvk01: Problem is solved. It was a software problem. After the first instructions from Canon support did nothing, they sent me another e-mail telling me to *uninstall the driver and MP Navigator*, the software utility that controls the printer, and download/install the latest versions from their Web site. I did that. . . and can now print AND SCAN wirelessly. BUT. . .BUT. . . there is a difference. I have been scanning documents to my PC for the 2+ years I've had the printer USING THE PRINTER'S CONTROL PANEL! As I mentioned before, that PC's OS was XP 32-bit. This one is Win 7 64-bit, and for reasons I'll probably never find, you can use the printer panel to scan to the PC with XP, but not with Win 7 and probably not with Win 8. Go figure.

Thanks for your help.


----------

